# C2 vs AlphaV vs Ghost Hand



## firefox109 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello,


I haven't really been into cube lately, but I kinda want to start again. Previously, I heard that the old type A or type C was the best, and I have a type C and it's pretty good. Now I hear there are cubes called C2, Alpha V, and GhostHand. I would like to know which one out of these 3 are the best.


----------



## riffz (Apr 27, 2010)

F-II is my favourite and I know a LOT of good cubers are using it now:

Black: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_Black_-27101
White: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.3x3x3_SE_Magic_Intelligence_Test_Cube_White_-27102

But to answer your question, the only one I have out the 3 you listed is a C2 and its also quite good, although I still much prefer my F2. Its basically much heavier and pops a bit more.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 27, 2010)

Out of those three I would say that the C2 is my favorite. It was smooth and fast kinda like the Old type A. The Ghosthand is fast but it doesn't really cut corners. It feels light. The AV is loud and fast. I can't get the tensions on that cube right though. I would say C2 is the best then AV followed by GH.


----------



## DaBear (Apr 27, 2010)

a C II is nice if you prefer a heavier cube(Like the old A I or Alpha I as its now known). The one draw back is in order to get a decent speedy setting you have to set it pretty loose and it will end up popping like crazy.

The Alpha V(old A V) is a pretty nice cube, though I'm not a huge fan of it. Its probably my third favorite cube of my stock following my F II and DaYan/TaiYan II respectively. It just has this feel to it that makes me feel like I'm going to break it and I'm not a huge fan of that

Haven't tried a ghost hand though I hear they're fairly similar to F IIs except they lock up a bit more


----------



## Cride5 (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a CII, Ghosthands and a Haiyan's cube (not an AV or Haiyan's Memory cube). Not a fan of the Haiyan's cube, and I don't imagine I'd really like the AV. The GhostHands is OK-ish, but the plastic is too soft which means it doesn't respond well to lube and eventually ends up feeling stiff.

The CII is my favourite by far (and even preferred to my FII), but it did need modding to iron out some problems. I recommend switching to C4U springs and type-A core + screws + washers. If you're really keen, then I'd also recommend sanding/rounding the inner edge tabs.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 27, 2010)

Personally, the type C 1.5 is the best, but the AV is pretty good. The AV is very noisy though. The GhostHand is a decent cube and has a dry and smooth feeling to it. Lubing it is a bad idea though.


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 27, 2010)

Are there any cubes that are smooth and fast like a Type C, but cut corners like a type A? or which cube is the closest to that?


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 27, 2010)

firefox109 said:


> Are there any cubes that are smooth and fast like a Type C, but cut corners like a type A? or which cube is the closest to that?



FII is probably closet


----------



## firefox109 (Apr 27, 2010)

is the F2 the Shengen FII or w/e?


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 27, 2010)

F-II is my favorite. 

I don't really like my C-II. I have to tighten it a lot for it not to pop, so that is why I use it for OH.

Alpha V is really good. That is all I have to say.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 27, 2010)

firefox109 said:


> is the F2 the Shengen FII or w/e?



Shengen=F types


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> firefox109 said:
> 
> 
> > is the F2 the Shengen FII or w/e?
> ...



+B


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't know what is up with you guys saying Ghost Hand does not respond well to lube... I lube my Ghost Hand with Jigaloo and the feel is AMAZING, all my friends that tried it before and after were amazed too. But, I agree, the corner cutting is not the best.


----------



## CarTMan (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a F-1, great cube, needs a little breaking in, and after it it is great.
I allso recommend you try the F-2 or the Alpha-V/5, I have ordered those cube yesterday.


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

rickcube said:


> Out of those three I would say that the C2 is my favorite. It was smooth and fast kinda like the Old type A. The Ghosthand is fast but it doesn't really cut corners. It feels light. The AV is loud and fast. I can't get the tensions on that cube right though. I would say C2 is the best then AV followed by GH.


That's weird.... when I first put together my Alpha 5, I didn't even "set" the tension.... I just put it together, estimated the tension by eye, (just kept pulling the centers out until they were even and a certain distance from the core) and put it together, and it has stayed at that tension ever since, and I will never change it. It's funny because it's much looser than I usually like my cubes, but it's still easy to control and NEVER pops. It's GREAT!


----------



## yockee (Apr 29, 2010)

DaBear said:


> a C II is nice if you prefer a heavier cube(Like the old A I or Alpha I as its now known). The one draw back is in order to get a decent speedy setting you have to set it pretty loose and it will end up popping like crazy.
> 
> The Alpha V(old A V) is a pretty nice cube, though I'm not a huge fan of it. Its probably my third favorite cube of my stock following my F II and DaYan/TaiYan II respectively. It just has this feel to it that makes me feel like I'm going to break it and I'm not a huge fan of that
> 
> Haven't tried a ghost hand though I hear they're fairly similar to F IIs except they lock up a bit more


Really? I must have gotten a messed up one or something. When I got my C2, it was so fast and loose, and overshot way too much, so I went to tighten it, and the screws were tightened as far as they could go! You literally can't pull out the centers. They are all the way to the core. It's the fastest cube I have.


----------



## Radu (May 3, 2010)

cuberkid10 said:


> Personally, the type C 1.5 is the best, but the AV is pretty good. The AV is very noisy though. The GhostHand is a decent cube and has a dry and smooth feeling to it. Lubing it is a bad idea though.



AGREED!

Finally someone who has the same opinion as me. Indeed, the C 1.5 are probably the best...and most underrated cubes. Maybe because of the naming and people end up now knowing what they actually use.


----------

